# Has Keith Jarrett Been Feeding My Bees?



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

That is 1-2 miles from me. I can tell you that almost all hives that made it through the winter down here look like that. We are already getting large swarms. I have hives where they are drawing comb in supers and filling now....


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Fuzzy, what kind of losses did people see in Santa Clara? My Monte Sereno site lost 100%.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Frank, 

Always good to see bees that look like the ones back in the "old days." :applause:

Any box that looks this good anytime of the year would make most bee guys ecstatic. 

I'm sure once Keith sees this he will be checking his calendar. His blue boxes look like that 2 days before Christmas..... and with a very, very, baritone low dead-out rate. 

Graft from them.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Looks like Keith put more than one of those 3 lb patties in there.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

Odfrank,

I am collecting info from the guild members but many are reluctant to disclose ??

Based on reports from 9 people and 43 hives the survival rate is 65-70%. Almost everyone on SBB's. From conversations at our meetings it seems that the beekeepers with the most experience seem to have more problems ( losses ).

The ones that are reporting 7/8, 4/4, and 6/7 still alive are all using "soft" treatments or none at all. And likely on combs that have never had any chemicals. Personally, I was 4/4 surviving, for the second year in a row and I don't use anything except some "BT" to keep the wax moths at bay overwinter.

Now I cannot explain exactly why but I am beginning to think that it is the forage that I have available. During the year we have tons of lavendars, sages, and herbs available. I also have some specific lavendars and rosemary plants that bloomed most of the winter.
The bees are working all of these heavily all year so perhaps they bring home essential oils that help control the pests. I also rotate the older comb out of the hives every 3-4 years.

Don't know, but I like it !! -- Fuzzy


----------



## Dalantech (Oct 1, 2009)

Fuzzy said:


> Odfrank,
> ...I am beginning to think that it is the forage that I have available. During the year we have tons of lavendars, sages, and herbs available. I also have some specific lavendars and rosemary plants that bloomed most of the winter.
> The bees are working all of these heavily all year so perhaps they bring home essential oils that help control the pests.


Probably a lot of truth right there!


----------

